# Garlic on Veggies?



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been reading a bit lately about the possible benefits of Garlic with birds and also how many birds refuse to eat veggies.

What are the thoughts on sprinkling a bit of garlic on top of the veggies to give it a different taste as well as giving them some added benefit? Is too much garlic a bad thing.. and if so.. what is too much garlic?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Great question ! I would love to hear about this too . I know for us garlic has a ton of benefits and if its good for birds too id like to see if mine would eat a little also.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Garlic is controversial - some people say it's dangerous for birds and others say it's beneficial. As far as I can tell, it isn't dangerous in sensible amounts, so if you want to offer your birds a little bit then go for it. Just use fresh garlic rather than powdered, and keep the amounts small because nobody knows how much is too much.


----------

